# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Διαφορα

## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα.
  1   Χαρίζετε Το παρακάτω πικάπ  το οποίο τελευταία φορά που δοκιμάστηκε πριν κάνα 4 χρόνια δούλευε κανονικά, είναι αυτοενισχιουμενο και αν θυμάμαι καλά θέλει 4ωμ μεγάφωνα.

  2  χαρίζετε ο παρακάτω πυκνωτής αχρησιμοποίητος αλλά αρκετά παλιό
  3   κιτ ενισχυτής 12v νομίζω 15w επίσης πολλή παλιό
  4   2κιτ ενισχυτής 30w δεν ξέρω  τη τροφοδοσία θέλει.
  ΜΟΝΟ παραλαβή από Αιγάλεω.
  Αν υπάρξουν πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πω στον πιτσιρικά να διαλέξει ένα νούμερο από το 1 έως όσο είναι. Αυτό θα γίνει μάλλον την τρίτη.
  Οπότε γράφετε εδώ.       
IMG_20180902_132348.jpgIMG_20180902_132356.jpgIMG_20180902_132407.jpgIMG_20180902_132509.jpgIMG_20180902_132450.jpgIMG_20180902_132500.jpg

----------


## George37

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά!  :Smile: 

(Ενδιαφέρομαι)

----------


## agis68

ενδιαφέρομαι για το πικαπ....ευχαριστώ

----------


## maouna

Καλησπερα Βασίλη.Ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ για τα 2 κιτ ενισχυτη 30Watt και αν δεν ενδιαφερθει κανείς για τον πυκνωτη θα τον ήθελα και αυτόν.Προτεραιότητα μου ειναι τα 2 κιτ ενισχυτη 30Watt.Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα σας! αν για καποιο λογο εχετε ακομη τα δυο 2κιτ ενισχυτής 30w θα τα ηθελα!
παρακαλω στειλτε ενα τηλ συνεννόησης...ευχαριστω!

----------


## teo_GR

Γιώργος   1 και Άγις   2   για το Πικ απ.
  Ρώτησα τον μικρό 1 η 2 και είπε 1.
  Θα στείλω πμ.
  Τα 2 κιτ30w παίρνει ο Πάνος 1 η ο Κωνσταντίνος  2.
  Είπε πάλι 1.
  Θα στείλω πμ.
  Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## teo_GR

Α και τον πυκνωτή τώρα το είδα.

----------


## George37

Παρέλαβα σήμερα... Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ κι από εδώ Βασίλη!  :Smile:

----------

